# Need help on Lawn of newly rented place



## eepatk (Sep 30, 2021)

Hi all, 
I am newbie to maintaining a lawn, have just moved into a townhouse with small lawn in Melbourne.
The previous tenant did mow the lawn roughly before we moved in. However, it seems to be there is a thick layer of dead grass and some long stems all around (quite hard and looks black, some are greener)
I have try to mow, dethatch, and pull out some of them.

Can somebody tell me if they are weeds? Thanks a lot
I am hoping to make this small lawn an enjoyable area for my kid. Thanks, :mrgreen:


----------

